# Make Up Good Names for Stupid Pornos



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Lets have a go at it gents, ladies, misc's. Feel free to add exta details.

*It Cums From Mars

Superhero Analyst

Eating Sarah Silverman

Going Head First

Porn Lives Matter

Hardcore Harry*


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

*Darth Invader: Rise of the Dark Lord*

*Harry Palmer And The Chamber of Cock*

*Lord of the Cock Rings: Return of The Queen*


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Requiem for a Cream
A Cockwork Orange
Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Your Mom
Good Willy Hunting
Goofellas
Twins' Peaks
Donnie's Dark O


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

*Snow White and the Seven Perverts*


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Aeneas321 said:


> *Harry Palmer And The Chamber of Cock*


I was playing Cards Against Humanity when someone drew the Harry Potter card while someone played Gloryholes. The result was,

*Harry Potter and the Chamber of Gloryholes*

We must've laughed a good 5 min.



Cephalonimbus said:


> Requiem for a Cream
> A Cockwork Orange
> Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Your Mom
> Good Willy Hunting
> ...


The Goofellas sounds like a smash hit


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Fingering A Butthole

Fingering A Butthole Pt. 2

They would be artsy black and white films done in french subtitles, no dialogue, just somber cello music playing in the background.

*a close up shot of a finger popping into a woman's butthole*
*close up shot of woman staring blankly into the camera*
*screen pops up with the words, "C'est mon anus monsieur"*


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Poo poo bitch


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

Schindler's Jizz


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

lose weight with the amazing new sex diet

featuring:
beef bayonet for breakfast
pork sword for lunch
shaved clam with strawberries and cream for dessert


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

Beetle's Juice
David Cockerfield
V For Vagina


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

@atamagasuita The objective was good titles. Like a title that provides insight into what people should expect and might make you _want to watch_ it. Not gross titles that help people avoid watching your lame snuff film.

For example, *Two Girls, One Cup*. Who knew?!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

StalksEveryone said:


> @atamagasuita The objective was good titles. Like a title that provides insight into what people should expect and might make you _want to watch_ it. Not gross titles that help people avoid watching your lame snuff film.
> 
> For example, *Two Girls, One Cup*. Who knew?!


Lol I'm bad at this. XD


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Frosted flakes
Frosty the blow man
Crispy cream blonut
Salad Bar 3rd Trip
Bet you can't eat just one
Pinky and the brain
A river runs thru it
A dick runs thru it
Catch me cum if you can
Bonnie & the ride
Nice guys jizz last
Chicken of the sea & swordfish meet
Bedrock
Pebbles gets bam bam
Pok-er Hole


Dude I am fucken awesome at this I apparently should write terrible puns for rap & porn. :tongue:


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Sensational said:


> Pinky and the brain
> Nice guys jizz last


My personal favorites lol

The others sound like you were going through your food pantry.



> Dude I am fucken awesome at this I apparently should write terrible puns for rap & porn. :tongue:


Hey some people make some decent zines with those topics.


----------



## JaketheDog (Apr 4, 2017)

Captain Jack Swallow XD
Raiders of the Lost Hump
The Last Crusaders
Once upon a time


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Robin In Da Hood


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Schindler's Fist

I Had Sex With The Reverend Vol. 2

Airtight in The Cemetery Vol. 9


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Sensational said:


> Frosted flakes
> Frosty the blow man
> Crispy cream blonut
> Salad Bar 3rd Trip
> ...


Hey I starred in one of those.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

I Surgically Reattached The Preachers Penis to My Forehead Vol. 44

Stick A Frozen Flounder into the Vagina Vol. 3

I Chopped Off My Penis and Used it as Bubblegum Vol. 1

Got Fucked n' a Greyhound Station Part 9


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Horton Hears a Who'ore

Freaky Friday: Pornhub Edition

The Amazing Spider-Hand

Sperminator 2: Fudgement Way

Ocean's Sextuplets

Cheaper by the Streets

Orgy Glad I Didn't Say Banana

Monster's Balls


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Tiger's Wood
Dragon's Balls
9 and a half inches
Peter Palmer
Poke-y-man
Jurassic Package


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Saved by dhat ass

You got fisted

The 40 year old Milf

Ace Ventura: When Booty Calls

Have we cummed yet?

How to bend that ass

The poon identify

How to eat Uranus 

Fist me if you can

The Devil wears leather

My wife and the X-Whores

Enter my Punani

Home Alone 2: Lost inside her punani

Everybody Wants Some!! (Of that ass)

The forbidden Punani

Chocolate and Vanilla

Manual on how to put a sausage between buns.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

*BOOTY BARBEQUE !!!!!!i*


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

Sir cocks a lot


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Captin Save a Hoe Goes to Thailand

Captin Save a Hoe Goes to Paris

Captin Save a Hoe Goes to Amsterdam

Captin Save a Hoe Goes to the Moon


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

One night with my banana cock


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Anna and the Thing - This is the story of Anna Leonowens, the English schoolteacher who came to Siam in the 1860s to teach the children of King Mongkut. She becomes involved in his affairs, from the tragic butt plugging of a young concubine to trying to instigate an gangbang to an orgy in Burma that is orchestrated by Britain. In the meantime, Mongkut has some _thing_ lurking in the dark.

The Onion Garden - Today, the Onion Garden family of 800+ restaurants is evolving the brand with our customers' favorites in mind. With reinvigorated bitches, a refreshed pornsite, a restructured dildo, and remodeling of adult entertainment, we aim to make every guest experience feel more like red light Italy.

Here Comes the Big One - Former collegiate wrestler Scott Voss is a 42-year-old apathetic sex-ed teacher in a failing high school. When cucks threaten to cancel the music program and lay off its teacher, Scott begins to raise money by moonlighting as a male whore. Everyone thinks Scott is crazy most of all the school nurse, Virgina but in his quest, Scott gains something he never expected as he becomes a sensation that rallies the entire school.

Sex Dungeon Master - Shane and his friends thought it would be fun to recapture their 'geeky' youth with a game of Dungeons and Dragons. But then someone showed up with chains a weird looking dragon.

Project Xex - 3 high school porn directors throw a butt party to make a name for themselves. As the night progresses, things spiral out of control as word of the party spreads.

All Week in Paris - The sequel to the porn that started all the celebrity sextapes.

All in a days these here porns is.


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

Cock in the hole vol. 5

The secret diary of 

Who's afraid of vagina of the wolf

Come and get it while it's ready - a softcore porn adventure of a young girl moving to New York 

the town vaginawood / vaginaville

My fist in your *beep*

Buttplugging your way through Europe

Nice, tight and ready - fucked for the first time

I'm having to much fun with this


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

He-Man and the Masters of the Sex Dungeon

The Three Fucketeers

Man in the Iron Chastitybelt

Conan the Butt Pirate

Laid Runner or Blade Cummer


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Black and white

Playground Bangaround

Mexican Shootout

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMX_XXX

The adventures of CmdrShep234 chapter 1: Weight of the world

Shin megami tensei: devil dicks saga


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

Lol I so haven't changed one bit 

Sir cock a lot - again I know 
Sir comes a lot
Sir sucks a lot
Sir humps a lot
Sir sperms a lot
Sir hot and fucks


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Men in Black Men (I think that’s a real one though lol)

Breaking Badgirls

Scooby Doo and the Mystery of the Positive Pregnancy Test

Love, Sex, and Robots


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

The Steve Pervey Show
Jerry Spring Her
Trying to Keep It Up for the Kardashians
Iron Pimp
BareNaked Contessa!


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

Trying to get up in the Kardashians


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm surrounded by porn pervs 

I mean you lot, btw, this is not a title


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

The Life and Documentary of Kynx. Featuring Belle Delphine as Kynx.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

YearseRayneDon said:


> The Life and Documentary of Kynx. Featuring Belle Delphine as Kynx.


I don't get it.

I bet it's because I'm not a perv 
🤔


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Kynx said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> I bet it's because I'm not a perv
> 🤔


Oh you get it. I know you get it.


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

Miss getting laid a lot


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Large Hardon Collider Discovers Higgs' Bosom


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Lovable said:


> Miss getting laid a lot


Oh com’on now you’re just being lazy!
*_*


Skeet-man and the Dominators of the Universe

Pokedong

Yugi-ho: Dark Magician Sex Dungeon

Betty Poop

Popeye the Butt Pirate


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

islandlight said:


> Large Hardon Collider Discovers Higgs' Bosom


What is this a news headline?!


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

Actually something I called a friend so I had to post it here  But okay!

Sexslave in Seattle
Downton into my abbey
Once upon a time in Holly's wood
Once upon a time enjoying Olly's wood
Ready for cock


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)

"Throbbin Hood" - SMii7Y


----------



## 17041704 (May 28, 2020)

Buttman Returns
i, Cum
When Hairy Met Slutty
Diary of a Limpy Dick: Rodrick Rules
What Dreams May Cum
The Pursuit of Happyhole
Doggy and the Lost City of Jizz
Lambo: Last Blowjob


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Ass Force One

Indiana Domes: The Bobbing Temples

Dome Raider: The Cradle of Boobs


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Another Clit Bites The Dust.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Rugrats


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

^^ not sure how to feel about that one.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

Baha I am coming back to this thread


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

The Cumback Kid


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

YearseRayneDon said:


> ^^ not sure how to feel about that one.


Then it had it's intended effect 

Lord of the O-rings
( slang for anus c: )


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Crab-Woman vs Pretzel-Girl


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Much Ado About Nuttin


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

One night in bang Cocks


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

In Dianna Jones


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Daleks Exterminates Your Moms Pussy


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Dr Whore


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Two Queens One Cup


----------

